# N81, the Truth...(the Nokia VS SE battle)



## visor619 (May 6, 2009)

Hey everyone!!!
Most of u must b familiar wid my previous thread bout the n81.. if nt,check this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114328
I'l continue from where i hd left in the previous thread.
So,after considering everyone's opinions, i set out to see for myself the truth...

SO Guys, here it goes......

I went to my trusted wholeseller yesterday.. The price they quoted for the N81 ws Rs14100(lesser if negotiated)..I asked for a demo and they opened up a new n81 pack for me to check... it ws a blue(micro sd slot)one..There ws a 2gb micro sd card included along with the normal contents,ie charger,headset,cable etc.
The initial looks of the fone were vry unimpressive..the front n back were shiny plasticky n lukd cheap.. i cn stil remembr 3 yrs back wen i hd first held my n70M in my hands.. how firm n solid it hd felt..even its body ws made of plastic,yet it lukd n felt so gud.. surely, nokia hs degraded its quality nw a days.. 
moving on... 
the back flap hd a small peice of foam placed inside at the centre(to stop it from being pressed in i sup) bt did nt work out that way.the back cover ws creaking a bit(typical nokia).Even my old n70's back cover used to creak,wen pressed,bt it had started to happen after a year and 3-4 hard falls from the bed,stairs etc.. Bt such creaking on a brand new fone??
The slider hd the same problem dat i hd already heard a million times.Wen opened,it ws shaking a lot both up-down n sideways.It felt very delicate.. This shaking made me imagine wat a user had said in the previous thread,"imagine the cell in ur tight jeans pocket". It really felt like it wud break easily. But wen completely shut,it felt firm n secure..
Now, coming on to the navi wheel.I activated it from the settings as it ws set to off by default.it worked in music menu n gallery.. the motion wasn't smooth like that of an ipod.moving to the next track/pic wud take 3-4 attempts.bt once the motion started,the movement became smooth.I mean to say that,skipping a lot of fotos/tracks ws easy,bt moving tracks/fotos one by one ws vry jerky.. Again,not satisfied.bt i sup that updating the firmware wud hav solved this problem..
All these things worried me a lot..specially the slider..
I then askd fr the N78,quoted at 15k exactly.They hadnt got it in stock,so they suggested me to check out the fone demo at a nokia priority dealer...
So,i went to the Nokia Priority Dealer next.The people there had a totally different story to tell..
There were no demos,nt even dummies,of the N81 n N78.Whereas,all other N-Series models were there.I askd the person incharge about it n he said that the company hd stopped the production of both handsets around three months before..Startled at the news, i said that the fones were still available at maximum stores, n pat cam the reply,
"Aray Bhaiya,Hum log to nokia k official dealers hain,hum aapko galat baat kyun batayenge?? Aur shops pe to aapko aur purane fones bhi mil jayenge,pr company ne ye fone banane band kar diye hain.."

More confused than ever before,i felt it ws best to confirm the news with a third dealer..

Moving on, the third dealer i went to was again, a wholeseller.. i askd him for the 2 fones,n78 n n81, n he too said the same thing as the showroom person hd said.In addition he said that if i buy that fone, by warranty wud get lapsed to only 6 months.. Again,shocked as i ws,i askd for alternative models. To that, he suggesed me to go for the 6220 classic(5 mp, xenon flash,wifi etc etc) priced at 16200. This ws way out of the budget of <15k that i hd set out wid... time to move on from nokia,i muttered, and went ovr to the ericsson counter..

The lady there,as usual, brought out the c510 as soon as i opened my mouth..more on its features later..i askd her for the price of the w705 n the best price she cud giv ws 16200rs..Damn,i cud get a 6220 for that price!! c510 ws quoted at 11200..Bt she had only the dummies of the two fones..So,after thanking the lady for her help, i set out on my journey again, to the sony ericsson showroom this time..

At the SE showroom,the c510 ws the highlight(no surprises here).. the fones i checked were w910i,t700,c510,g700,w705,c905.. the xperia ws also on display,a real beauty... *day dreaming*....
Ok,back to real world,the best fone under 15k that i felt ws(ne guesses?) the C510.. gud luks,firm n sturdy,feature packed,3.2mp cam,cool lens cover flap,smile shutter,accelrometer for auto rotate,geo-tagging (cell-id),TrackID music recognition,YouTube service in Media Center,Voice memo/dial,Motion gaming... all for 11.5k showroom price..a 1gb m2 card ws included.. Bass Reflex earphones were also bundled in the pack..
It wasn't that hard to decide now, i went for the C510+2gb m2 card+in ear active series earbuds(those with a loop that fits around the ear)..after all the negotiations,i managed to get it at around 13.5k...

Here, i would clearly like to metion that i am a complete nokia guy who hs grown up wid series 60 n never held a sony fone for more than 3 minutes in my hand..Therefore,i am not,in any way a SE freak n am not going to favour it in any way.. the next few hours at home wid the new sony were the toughest..no symbian OS ws driving me crazy.even putting in the charger pin into the the fone felt so odd n challenging.i still wonder y cant they make single pin chargers like nokia.. No Symbian OS meant no cool softwares cracked by the gr8 ppl lyk BINPDA... even thinking that made me sick.I started feeling that i hd made a blunder in not sticking to symbian n nokia..Bt this odd feeling lasted only for these few hours,after that, I felt i had made the right choice..

So far, the only drawback i felt ws the loudspeaker volume of the C510.it ws quite strange that wen i played a song thru loudspeakers at max volume, it ws pretty low, bt if i set it as a ringtone wid max volume n then call my number, the song/ringtone wud play at a higher volume..as to y dis happens,im still not clear..

other than this,i pretty much love the fone.The flash themes are pretty cool.The motion sensors work in the default theme too..the default  'dusk' theme's wallpaper still amazes me... the trees in the shadow move in the direction i tilt my fone wen its in the standby mode..feels pretty awesome.the motion gaming is really gud..music playback is top notch wen using headsets.i've already told u bout the loudspeaker problem..camera works great which is no surprise as it is a cybershot fone..smile shutter,face recognition,panorama, all are gr8 along wid plenty of customizations..

These are jst some of the features i hv mentioned.I wont go into detail as it is not a review thread..just wanted to share how much disappointed i was with nokia.When comparing both nokia and sony ericsson, ireally feel that nokia has really gone down quality wise in the past 2 years.my frnd got a new n70m around a year back, n it felt poorer built than my 3 yr old fone.. I only wish that rather than bringing down the prices of their fones every few days,nokia shud utilize the extra bucks at making the quality of its products better..
+1 for Sony Ericsson from my side from now on...


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2009)

Welcome to SE world

Anyways nokia phones are always feature packed...but less on quality of build..

I would give nokia 90/100 for features
but only 60/100 for its build.

did u compare T700 with ur C510...how sleek is C510...and did u installed new flash menus in ur fone yet...there r lots of them available...and most of the good java games would play smoothly


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

But Nokia Rulezz!!


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

N81 is a brick weighing 140g, with a sucky camera and many build quality issues.  (SE fanboi here)


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

SE phones has huge screen's ( 2" ) with an awesome OS @ Sky-high price  (Nokia fanboi here)


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 6, 2009)

@visor619, welcome to SE world. Me here is a sony user for the past 5 years. Presently on the C905.

The best thing abot SE is that you can change the acoustics at will. You can increase the loudspeaker volume, increase bass, make it sound like a walkman with say, the W705 acoustics and also change the cam driver for better photos. I myself have changed the cam driver for my C905 which adds more sharpness and hue to the pics. If you get addicted to modding, trust me, you will not look back. Make your own patches, make your phone sound the way you want to.

Go to www.esato.com and rope in the patches..


----------



## ico (May 6, 2009)

Coool said:


> SE phones has huge screen's ( 2" ) with an awesome OS @ Sky-high price  (Nokia fanboi here)


Typical Nokiaaaa fanboi....


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2009)

Coool said:


> SE phones has huge screen's ( 2" ) with an awesome OS @ Sky-high price  (Nokia fanboi here)



 Nokia have huge screes (2.8" ) with same 320x240 resolution that too at a premium price(24k)


----------



## sagar.best (May 6, 2009)

my bro got the C510 too. you have made the right choice me to love that phone . 10-15k only one nokia s60 phone rules that is N73ME.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 6, 2009)

Congrats for the C510.

I am not a Nokia or a SE fanboy. I do not go by the brand but by the phone. The phone which is better in features and is a VFM irrespective of the SE/Nokia brand is my choice.

I have a SE K750i (Best 2 MP cam) and i love it the way I love my N82 (awesome 5 MP cam)..

I have seen the specs of SE Idou, the monster with a 12 MP cam due 2 release may be in Q3..I think I will pick it up if Nokia doesn't release an equivalent phone next yr. Otherwise, I will buy which one is better among the Nokia and SE.


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> Nokia have huge screes (2.8" ) with same 320x240 resolution that too at a premium price(24k)


+ a golden OS


----------



## max_demon (May 6, 2009)

Symbian Suck Bigtime period. SE os rocks anytime


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

^ Oh Really?


----------



## max_demon (May 6, 2009)

So u feel Windows is better than linux ? ^^


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 6, 2009)

C510 is a good phone, it won't bore you for a an year at least. Sure thing.
But you will get eventually get bored of SE. Trust me. Then its time for you get back to nokia once again or perhaps may be LG/Samsung or Others.

SE is focusing on usability then a poor symbian OS !
You will any way get decent apps, all the necessary ones, and not bloatware and simply time killing apps.

nice decision, as you get to check out the SE world now. The amazing SE phones and SE communities.

For Gods sake, I hope this thread is not closed.
TDF forum already sucks, but we hope here we have some heated and knowledgeable debate. Else no point in visiting TDF.


----------



## Tamoghno (May 6, 2009)

Nokia phone may not have good built but they never break either . Its not like chinese maal which , inspite of metal/steel body , give up once you drop it. 

Personely , i stick to nokia becuase of s60. No matter what you say , s60 is best smartphone os as of now.


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

max_demon said:


> So u feel Windows is better than linux ? ^^


where the hell they came from?? V are discussing on mobiles..


----------



## Tamoghno (May 6, 2009)

max_demon said:


> Symbian Suck Bigtime period. SE os rocks anytime



  I am interested in indepth analysis please.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 6, 2009)

max_demon said:


> Symbian Suck Bigtime period. SE os rocks anytime



I really don't think so. When one changes from Symbian to SE's OS, it does seems fancy 4 sometime. But u definitely get bored of it with time..

Anyway, the thread starter has definitely made a gud choice..C510's cam results r better than Nokia 5800's cam..


----------



## girish.g (May 6, 2009)

se os is all eye candy, no practical uses IMO


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 6, 2009)

And there r more no. of apps available 4 the Symbian..


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

You can make s60 os also eye candy with some apps


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 6, 2009)

I previously had k750 , used for 5 months then i got bored and sold it and got w810 . After 4 months got bored of it too and gave it to my mother since i hardly used its camera and my shuffle sounded better than it .There was nothing more to do with it really .  Then i changed the platform and for the first time i got s60 device N91 . Even tough it was buggy and heavy and huge etc , i actually liked it . Not just the sound quality but also its software platform . Tried so many different things with it but finally some su**er stole it . I used it for more then a year but i didnt get bored neither it broke . Yes nokia has bad built quality but these phones are not weak . If sony had symbian in it they would have been best , they have tried this platform in the past but were not successful . Why has iphone won hearts of people even if it could not compete with mere 10k phones is that because of its software platform . 
For the buyer i was shocked to hear that nokia would provide only 6 months warranty ,  this is all nonsence and the dealer was fooling you . I got n91 when it was on its way of extinction and still got full warranty with it .
Ps : My mother still uses w810 without any problem and does not get bored at all , are all SE loving people are  aunties and uncles  like my mother .... just kidding .


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

Bottom line:Aunty, uncles get SE! (jst kidding)


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2009)

I too have used both SE and Nokias but the thing is SE has lots of eye candy...
People see my T700 with wide eyes...its soo stylish.....I dont think apart from 5800 nokia has any glamor left.

Ok I admit that I too got bored with SE os ....but its soo smooth and soo many flash themes available makes it soo eye catching everytime....

I too installed lots of application in my previous N70 and this SE T700....didnt even used 3 of 15-20 application.

mostly I hear songs and take snaps ocassionally . use face wrap to have fun with pics.
Ya I play some games and Java games r also too good....like asphalt 4 ...NFS...offroad MX..Race driver..but loved preinstalledsuper breakout
SE phones rocks in playing a java file...S40 series is very poor in that.

All in all i would say that SE eye candy+symbian will be ultimate

I am waiting for IDOU to fullfill the dream.


----------



## IronManForever (May 7, 2009)

@OP. Dude, organize your content better by giving appropriate headers, bolding, underline.. Its a pain to read! 
-----
I generally find Nokia phones much more preferable than SE. But N81 is horrible! 
What you bought was a better option for you maybe.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 7, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> I too have used both SE and Nokias but the thing is SE has lots of eye candy...
> 
> Ok I admit that I too got bored with SE os ....but its soo smooth and soo many flash themes available makes it soo eye catching everytime....


I really dont understand how themes can make a phone eye catching . If you take out your phone on the street no one is gonna look at the screen out of the whole phone and say  ," hey dude thats a preety good theme u have , it makes your phone eye catching ." 
Its not the themes , for s60 you can get huge amount of themes . Its just that the built of SE phones looks good .


----------



## Tamoghno (May 7, 2009)

Btw ,the built quality situatoon should improve becuase nokia has again started to production inhouse. Just look at e71 and see what nokia is actually capable of building.  *www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1524431


----------



## ico (May 7, 2009)

Well, I would also like to say that Symbian is Symbian. :> 

There is no point in comparing the both brands as people have different feature-set which they require in their fone. Some may like SE, and some may like Nokia.



Coool said:


> SE phones has huge screen's ( 2" ) with an awesome OS @ Sky-high price  (Nokia fanboi here)


If you go through my post, I was talking about *N81, *not a company.


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

^ niaaaa


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 7, 2009)

The thing where SE lacks is the OS..Symbian is definitely better..

With SE Idou, all this is gonna change coz it will have the latest Symbian OS which is still being developed by Symbian Foundation. Then it will be a real war of the Titans (SE and Nokia)..


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

^ and the price too make difference


----------



## max_demon (May 7, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> And there r more no. of apps available 4 the Symbian..


u know thats my point , even though windows has more apps but that doesnt matter much as phone is ment for only essential functions like calling and camera etc etc . but all the required functions are already availeble on both the phones . 

windows is vurnurable to viruses so as s60 so it is need to buy antivirus . whereas in se it is based on pripetory os which will defenitely dont run virus outside vm . like linux


----------



## max_demon (May 7, 2009)

btw i am useing nokia5800 and my earlier phone was k750 . i defenitely feel k750 is better in terms of usability .i feel lot comfortable with k750 ..

i will get n82 soon . i still dont like symbian but nokia phones are good


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

max_demon said:


> u know thats my point , even though windows has more apps but that doesnt matter much as phone is ment for only essential functions like calling and camera etc etc . but all the required functions are already availeble on both the phones .
> windows is vurnurable to viruses so as s60 so it is need to buy antivirus . whereas in se it is based on pripetory os which will defenitely dont run virus outside vm . like linux


im using s60 for about 6months and i dont use any antivirus still my mobile didnt infected to viruses..


----------



## max_demon (May 7, 2009)

i was useing 5800 since 1 month nad was useing Kaspersky Antivirus still waiting for some virus to come . i even turn on bt in public places and set discovery to on ./


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 7, 2009)

max_demon said:


> u know thats my point , even though windows has more apps but that doesnt matter much as phone is ment for only essential functions like calling and camera etc etc . but all the required functions are already availeble on both the phones .



If a phone is mean for only basic functions such as calling and camera then even a basic phone with a 2 MP cam will also suffice..The truth is that a lot of people look these devices as one in all. Convergence is the new mantra..People like to have a device with the best of all features - great music player, superb camera, GPS, Internet on the go along with the basic functions such as calling.. after buying N82 and coupling it with EP-630, I have got a converged device..I don't carry an ipod or a digicam..It is N82 and that is all..



max_demon said:


> windows is vurnurable to viruses so as s60 so it is need to buy antivirus . whereas in se it is based on pripetory os which will defenitely dont run virus outside vm . like linux



I haven't gotta a virus in any of the Symbian phones that I have bought till date..And even if it does, what is the harm in installing an Antivirus. Don't u protect ur laptops and desktops by installing an antivirus..U cannot dump windows coz it requires an antivirus(it is just an app). Windows 7 is coming which is far superior than all the OS's released by Windows till date..So obviously u will not dump it..Though 7 & Vista have Windows Defender inbuilt which do the task.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 7, 2009)

max_demon said:


> u know thats my point , even though windows has more apps but that doesnt matter much as phone is ment for only essential functions like calling and camera etc etc . but all the required functions are already availeble on both the phones .



If a phone is meant for only basic functions such as calling and camera then even a basic phone with a 2 MP cam will also suffice..The truth is that a lot of people look these devices as one in all. Convergence is the new mantra..People like to have a device with the best of all features - great music player, superb camera, GPS, Internet on the go along with the basic functions such as calling.. after buying N82 and coupling it with EP-630, I have got a converged device..I don't carry an ipod or a digicam..It is N82 and that is all..



max_demon said:


> windows is vurnurable to viruses so as s60 so it is need to buy antivirus . whereas in se it is based on pripetory os which will defenitely dont run virus outside vm . like linux



I haven't gotta a virus in any of the Symbian phones that I have bought till date..And even if it does, what is the harm in installing an Antivirus. Don't u protect ur laptops and desktops by installing an antivirus..U cannot dump windows coz it requires an antivirus(it is just an app). Windows 7 is coming which is far superior than all the OS's released by Windows till date..So obviously u will not dump it..Though 7 & Vista have Windows Defender inbuilt which do the task.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 7, 2009)

That's the point. You use only 2-3 apps. Not all of them.

Only losers got all the time in the world to check out 1000s of apps.

For SE as said, you get all the necessary basic java apps.


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> That's the point. You use only 2-3 apps. Not all of them.



I only use those apps which are useful to me...You'll almost 30+ apps in my mobile (These apps are must 4 me) + Some themes (20-25)...



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Only losers got all the time in the world to check out 1000s of apps.



It may take hardly 1/2 hour to download those apps


----------



## Tamoghno (May 7, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> That's the point. You use only 2-3 apps. Not all of them.
> 
> Only losers got all the time in the world to check out 1000s of apps.
> 
> For SE as said, you get all the necessary basic java apps.




The point is that java apps CAN NOT be in the same class as native apps. There is no way we can have a ''no beep call recorder'' in java.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 7, 2009)

Seriously trust me, Most of the people won't be using apps.
Am a hardcore geek, programmers! and love computing !

I do agree about the programs being superior, for Symbian OS.

Most of all am also researching into cell phone architecture. I myself don't use apps. No wonder most of the regular normal users won't be using all that apps. Of course you guys[geeks] are different.

In my class in survey I asked many people why they got the phone, which they got.
And most of the answers are like, 
" I got a large free Memory card with this phone. And it was affordable" 
" Its looks good and stylish."
" Nokia is very reliable and best company"
" It takes nice pictures, its a cyber-shot"

more then 80% of them never bothered to talk about Apps or OS.

Now for cell phone companies even they are customers, not only members of this forums.


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Seriously trust me, Most of the people won't be using apps.


i aggre..thats why se,lg,samsung,etc companys there..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2009)

Why I hate most SE Phones I have seen:

1. M2 memory. DAMN expensive if I want to buy an 8GB card compared to MicroSD.
2. No Symbian. I think SE does have a few Symbian phones but I'm not sure.
3. Winmo has poor intergration with linux.
4. Lesser features than Nokia at same price most of the time.
5. Hardly any QWERTY phones.

Why I hate Nokia Phones:

1. S60 present only in 10K and above models.
2. N81 8GB Discontinued.
3. Camera often can record video only at 112x160 or QVGA resolution in most upto 10K phones.
4. Some of the Symbian phones have sucky symbian S60 8.x series. Nokia usually hides info on exact Symbian release or which version can be upgraded to.
5. Acute lack of QWERTY phones.


RESULT: Sticks with Landline and decides to buy a notebook


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> more then 80% of them never bothered to talk about Apps or OS.


the problem is most of the people dont know about mobile OSes...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2009)

Coool said:


> the problem is most of the people dont know about mobile OSes...


Agree completely.
A good OS goes a long way into making the phone a great long term investment.
Look at the LG Cookie. Spec wise its so awesome for its price, most people will question the existance of iPhone, 5800XM, etc at double or triple its price respectively. But once you get used to all that fancy iCandy and get bored of default apps and et.cetra, you will suddenly feel lost.


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Why I hate most SE Phones I have seen:
> 1. M2 memory. DAMN expensive if I want to buy an 8GB card compared to MicroSD.
> 2. No Symbian. I think SE does have a few Symbian phones but I'm not sure.
> 3. Winmo has poor intergration with linux.
> ...


lol, u forgot 2 mention y u hate lg,samsung,spice,moto,etc


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2009)

Coool said:


> lol, u forgot 2 mention y u hate lg,samsung,spice,moto,etc


Err... Because they have too less publicity to help me know more about their phones


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> RESULT: Sticks with Landline and decides to buy a notebook



Put that notebook in your pocket and carry it in all places


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 7, 2009)

Coool said:


> Put that notebook in your pocket and carry it in all places


Don't need to


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 7, 2009)

ico said:


> N81 is a brick weighing 140g, with a sucky camera and many build quality issues.  (SE fanboi here)



Me too a SE Fanboi!!
Actually SE phones are stylish and are of less weight compared to Nokia's stylish but heavy weight phones! 
My father had a SE 510i which supported 1280x780 resolution but only the high range mobiles of nokia support that! But he has moved to SPICE now!

I love SE phones!! SE Rockzzz!!


----------



## girish.g (May 7, 2009)

se 510i supported 1280*780 resolution?? the highest resolution i know of is 800*480 in touch hd and touch diamond 2


----------



## max_demon (May 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> RESULT: Sticks with Landline and decides to buy a notebook



++++++1000 Landline is the best phone .


----------



## utsav (May 7, 2009)

max_demon said:


> ++++++1000 Landline is the best phone .



BSNL best hai tere liye


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 7, 2009)

girish.g said:


> se 510i supported 1280*780 resolution?? the highest resolution i know of is 800*480 in touch hd and touch diamond 2



Ofcourse it supported!! The pictures were crystal clear!!


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

girish.g said:


> se 510i supported 1280*780 resolution?? the highest resolution i know of is 800*480 in touch hd and touch diamond 2



He is *bittu das* That's cam resolution (1280*1024 pixels)...I think he too don't know about that


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Ofcourse it supported!! The pictures were crystal clear!!



@ Girish, Listen to this


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 7, 2009)

Coool said:


> @ Girish, Listen to this



He knows it pretty well!!
And I am serious it supported!! Buy one and check yourself!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 7, 2009)

Coool said:


> He is *bittu das* That's cam resolution (1280*1024 pixels)...I think he too don't know about that



Oops!! yes it's 1280x1024!! Sorry!!


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> had a SE 510i which supported 1280x780 resolution but only the *high range mobiles of nokia support that*!


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Oops!! yes it's 1280x1024!! Sorry!!



Yaar, you should've mentioned it as cam resolution in your earlier post!!


----------



## Tamoghno (May 7, 2009)

those who question durability see this . e71 after run over by car(s).  *www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=1524431

ps. its a repost i know , but ....


----------



## krates (May 7, 2009)

don't question Nokia durability I am using a 6 year old 1100 and it is still rocking 

After using WM i will say Symbian is really USER FRIENDLY and better (MY OP.)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 8, 2009)

Coool said:


> the problem is most of the people dont know about mobile OSes...



hey see the reasons given,
the fact is they don't care about the OS. They are ok as long as they get what  they wanted.

And dude mine is a 6th sem  computer science class, they know more about OSes then you. Be it with Computers or Mobile Phone. And they do care about the OS in their phones. And its not the deciding factor. They are more busy with other things. 
Their main usage is SMS !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

krates said:


> don't question Nokia durability I am using a 6 year old 1100 and it is still rocking


+1.

or should I say *-*1.5 ?

4.5 yr old 1100 here


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> And dude mine is a 6th sem  computer science class, they know more about OSes then you. Be it with Computers or Mobile Phone.


I mean Not in your class, In general..



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> the fact is they don't care about the OS. They are ok as long as they get what  they wanted.


Different people Different tastes...


----------



## girish.g (May 8, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Ofcourse it supported!! The pictures were crystal clear!!





Coool said:


> He is *bittu das* That's cam resolution (1280*1024 pixels)...I think he too don't know about that


lol .


----------



## utsav (May 8, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hey see the reasons given,
> the fact is they don't care about the OS. They are ok as long as they get what  they wanted.
> 
> And dude mine is a 6th sem  computer science class, they know more about OSes then you. Be it with Computers or Mobile Phone. And they do care about the OS in their phones. And its not the deciding factor. They are more busy with other things.
> Their main usage is SMS !



Not everyone in this world is doing computer science and aware of OSes.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2009)

^^^ r u telling us OS = scripture

Spammers


----------



## girish.g (May 8, 2009)

if scripture = os then,
"If the os can only help people when they give up all work and retire into the forests"
so leave the os and run to the forest.
spam reported


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 8, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> And dude mine is a 6th sem  computer science class, they know more about OSes then you. Be it with Computers or Mobile Phone. And they do care about the OS in their phones. And its not the deciding factor. They are more busy with other things.
> Their main usage is SMS !



Dude i am in sixth sem computer engineering and till now they have thaught nothing in depth regarding os , only programming language is thaught like c .c++ , java , data structure etc . I dont know what u want to say .  I like symbian and i dont use all the apps , only a few apps available on symbian are enough to change to s60 like smartmovie , lcg jukebox , fifa 09 , coreplayer etc .


----------



## ico (May 8, 2009)

lol, I loved these kinda fights about a year back..!!


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2009)

he he he there is no end to these fights...BTW next time i am going to consider SAMSUNG & HTC tooo....namely Samsung Ultratouch,Pixon,Omnia are in range..
HTC Diamond, Snap,Touch Cruse 09 etc


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> he he he there is no end to these fights...BTW next time i am going to consider SAMSUNG & HTC tooo....namely Samsung Ultratouch,Pixon,Omnia are in range..
> HTC Diamond, Snap,Touch Cruse 09 etc


Sorry. From next time onwards, we don't fight for free


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2009)

Coool said:


> Sorry. From next time onwards, we don't fight for free



what will u take to fight from my side


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 8, 2009)

This thread should have been in the chit chat section or in fight club .


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> what will u take to fight from my side



25$ for small fight and 50$ for Big bash (reasonable prices)


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2009)

Coool said:


> 25$ for small fight and 50$ for Big bash (reasonable prices)



 will have to find a better bargain


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

^^ ROFL, one dog talking to another (your avatars...)


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> will have to find a better bargain



No bargaining!! Fixed Rates..


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^ ROFL, one dog talking to another (your avatars...)



Metalheads are not allowed while we chat


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^ ROFL, one dog talking to another (your avatars...)


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2009)

LOL


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 8, 2009)

These threads are entertainment, that's why i am participating for time being.
All guys are out, so am taking the pain of bringing back some action from the SE side. I already got my own Forums to manage, so why the hell would i be here otherwise.

Coool ! 
I just told even highly educated techies now interning/working in google, micorsoft, cisco don't gave a damn about the apps in their phones.

So in short, only for a few people all those apps matter. That few people may be a few millions, but its no where close to the total market.

So what's your next point that proves that APPS are the most important and deciding factor when geeks buy phones.

Off topic. @Rohan.

Then Your University is some what boring.

We have had

Operating Systems, A a Subject. With Linux Architecture in focus. 5th SEM
Computer Architecture Full subject. 4th sem.
x86 Microprocessor, ASM programming full subject. 4th sem.
Unix OS Application/Architecture A full subject. 3rd SEM.
Unix System Programming, Full subject 6th sem.

This is only half the list btw.

And we have had lots of symbian seminars by Nokia guys. Even people work on symbian projects and also get placed in Symbian !

oh yes, we don't use UNIX as such, we use Linux,Fedora core, since its Unix Like.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 8, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I just told even highly educated techies now interning/working in google, micorsoft, cisco don't gave a damn about the apps in their phones.
> 
> So in short, only for a few people all those apps matter. That few people may be a few millions, but its no where close to the total market.
> 
> ...


Dude I am from Mumbai university and how can someone call mumbai university bore ? Anyway we were thaught unix os , programming  and architecture in the first year of engineering itself which is compulsury to all branches . Microprocessor , asm etc in 2nd year . Computer engineering is completely different amd bit advanced then computer science but i never came accross any subject regarding mobile os except java . 
Anyway i dont want to fight , i just want to say that if you have done some degree that does not mean that others are dumb in this forum . There are way better educated and good programmers in this forum who hardly post in mobile section . Me being an engineer dont consider even half as good as some of the talented programmers in this forum . Just turn to the programming and opensource section for yourself , I cant see a single post by you in such section then how can you say that you know everything regarding OS .I also dont know any indian mobile companies that deals with symbian and are  looking for placements . Symbian programming  is totally different then the subjects you have mentioned and reading your recent post i can conclude that you dont have enough knoledge  about symbian programming .


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> So in short, only for a few people all those apps matter. That few people may be a few millions, but its no where close to the total market
> So what's your next point that proves that APPS are the most important and deciding factor when geeks buy phones.


nokia is ruling the market because of symbian...sony too gives almost same features @ almost same price...y they are not selling more than nokia?nokia is selling their phones almost twice as SE... thats because of symbian.
With this example, its proven that apps are matter


----------



## girish.g (May 8, 2009)

symbian isnt why nokia is selling more no. of products than se its because of brand name. i can name arond 100 noobs who buy nokia just because the phone is a "nokia phone".


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2009)

absolutely ...people belive in nokia more bcause they see that more....u must have read latest mobile requirements by people saying "widely available model"....thats what nokia is.....

anyway I would say nokia has the best signal reception of all....its well needed in India


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

girish.g said:


> symbian isnt why nokia is selling more no. of products than se its because of brand name. i can name arond 100 noobs who buy nokia just because the phone is a "nokia phone".



Yup I agree! A rumour and a belief has spread all over that Nokia phones are good and for this reason people hesitate to switch their decision between Nokia and other phones!

Actually Nokia too is a Chinese phone which is just accepted officially by our country and hence such "brand name".


lol @ Symbian OS, many even don't know what's an OS. Nowhere is the reason behind nokia's fame is an OS!


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

girish.g said:


> symbian isnt why nokia is selling more no. of products than se its because of brand name. i can name arond 100 noobs who buy nokia just because the phone is a "nokia phone".



But symbian too plays a crucial role in 10k+ phones....leave the n000bs


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> lol @ Symbian OS, many even don't know what's an OS. Nowhere is the reason behind nokia's fame is an OS!



lol @ Disc_Junkie!


----------



## girish.g (May 8, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Yup I agree! A rumour and a belief has spread all over that Nokia phones are good and for this reason people hesitate to switch their decision between Nokia and other phones!


its not a rumour, nokia phones are definitely durable than most phones in the market, i have had 2 dead se phones before switching to nokia.


----------



## girish.g (May 8, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> lol @ Symbian OS, many even don't know what's an OS. Nowhere is the reason behind nokia's fame is an OS!


lol, im not saying that symbian sucks, symbian plays a very important role in the sale of phones but not all of it.
lol @ "Nowhere is the reason behind nokia's fame is an OS!" the only reason i suppose nseries is running is because of s60 os


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 8, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> I also dont know any indian mobile companies that deals with symbian and are  looking for placements . Symbian programming  is totally different then the subjects you have mentioned and reading your recent post i can conclude that you dont have enough knoledge  about symbian programming .



My seniors are placed in Symbian, no doubts.
And i never said i know symbian programming.

XS++ is a very famous sony ericsson flashing software. go figure out who is the XS++ team.  ! Also small mistake in XS++ code, means 1000s of dead sony ericsson phones. And its not the case, only dumb XS++ users end up with dead SE phones.

PS: B'lore is the IT capital.

Most of the guys don't participate in forums at all, and so going by your logic, the people from our college who all get projects in google summer of code are Dumb in programming. As they don't participate in online programming forum. isn't it ? Add me to the list 

Enough of OT, get back to Nokia vs SE.  !!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 8, 2009)

Exactly, As DISC_JUNKIE said, many don't know about OS. Most of nokia customers. Which is low to mid end phones....


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

girish.g said:


> the only reason i suppose nseries is running is because of s60 os



Add me too


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> PS: B'lore is the IT capital.



Hyd is not far away


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2009)

girish.g said:


> its not a rumour, nokia phones are definitely durable than most phones in the market, i have had 2 dead se phones before switching to nokia.



None of my last 4 se phones got dead....i am using SE from last 7 years ...in between used Nokia too


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Exactly, As DISC_JUNKIE said, many don't know about OS. Most of nokia customers. *Which is low to mid end phones....*



Symbian comes with mid end to high end mobiles...


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> None of my last 4 se phones got dead....i am using SE from last 7 years ...in between used Nokia too



Both are awesome..But Nokia tops slightly..


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2009)

most of the nokia phones sold are mostly mid and low ranged phones , high end phones are either selling of HTC (WinMo) , SE , or iphones . with an exception of N95 and N82


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

girish.g said:


> lol, im not saying that symbian sucks, symbian plays a very important role in the sale of phones but not all of it.
> *lol @ "Nowhere is the reason behind nokia's fame is an OS!" the only reason i suppose nseries is running is because of s60 os*



I don't think so! Ask some guy what is the reason behind his buying an N73 and hear the reply. The instant reply would be because of it's big screen, camera and stylish looks(not to forget the Music in the Music Edition) and some other reasons. I don't think anybody will claim it has Symbian but 1 in 1000 will!


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

Yaar! I can't stop laughing with your posts!!



Disc_Junkie said:


> The instant reply would be because of it's *camera*



So your point is there is no better cam than N73ME @ that price?? 




Disc_Junkie said:


> The instant reply would be because of it's stylish looks



You call that brick as a stylish??



Disc_Junkie said:


> (not to forget the Music in the Music Edition)



Do you think, There is improved SQ in N73ME than N73 standard edition??

*Only junkie will answer this question!!*


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 8, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> My seniors are placed in Symbian, no doubts.
> And i never said i know symbian programming.
> 
> XS++ is a very famous sony ericsson flashing software. go figure out who is the XS++ team.
> ...



Now where did x++ come from , i am only talking about symbian . Anyway i thrashed u because u accused someone of not knowing anything about symbian OS but it is the other way around. 
OK back to point . 
My friend wanted to buy n73 but his budget was just 8-9k . I asked him why he only wanted n73 . He said ," dont you know man , its a n series phone , they are the best , they have many softwares ". I told  him to get i450 and said it had s60 too . He :- Are u mad, I am not buying anything other then n-series . After some days i met him and he had n70 me with him which he got for some 8.5k . 
I said ", dude i450 is better then n70 and they have the same OS and cost almost the same . HE :- Dont fool me dude i have a N series phone and you want me to buy samsung ?, I dont know what OS you are talking about but i am enjoying n-series software .
Me : - WTF , palm on face .

Anyway the point is most people dont know what s60 is but they surely trust nokia since they have seen various apps supported by nokia phones .They wont even would know the diff between s40 and s60 but will blindly buy nokia . Anyway most teenagers prefer a good OS based phones and uncles and aunties prefer simple utility phones now a days .


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

max_demon said:


> most of the nokia phones sold are mostly mid and low ranged phones , high end phones are either selling of HTC (WinMo) , SE , or iphones . with an exception of N95 and N82



high end means 40k plus phones??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

Coool said:


> So your point is there is no better cam than N73ME @ that price??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ans1: No it is not my point! I never told about the quality of cams but the "brand name" of the phones which make their "not so good" cameras good. 

Ans2: I am not talking about the weight, I am talking about it's finish and nice build quality.

Ans3: No I don't think so! I just wrote them in brackets because many people will highlight the words *Music* in a music edition of N73.

Satisfied!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 8, 2009)

Alright, So what's the point ??

Nokia has awesome OS ??? Is OS and Apps only criteria ?
So nokia is best ???

But SE phone are more stylish and not sucker like Nokia. So STFU Nokia phones, 

Since we are style conscious !!
We have phones like w880, w890, T700, C510 ! And SE tries to keep all new phones sleek as possible, w705 is 14-15mm ! Same with w580 Etc.
That's the major reason my girl friends got w580s ! And the wonder SE calm shell phones. w350, Z550 , w710 etc.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 8, 2009)

SE phones are the best!!


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 8, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Alright, So what's the point ??
> 
> Nokia has awesome OS ??? Is OS and Apps only criteria ?
> So nokia is best ???
> ...




Dude cant you read the thread properly , this thread was never about who is the best , read all the posts carefully if u can . I always said that built quality of nokia was bad . But this thread is about diff OS's . And only style does not make a good phone . I had k750 , w810 earlier but i liked my n91 more because of its os . My girlfriend has an iphone not only because of it sexy looks but also for its wonderful OS . 
You are a clear sony fanboy who treats all other phones except sony for crap . 
I wonder if u get paid by sony to post in tech forums


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Satisfied!!


A Big No



Disc_Junkie said:


> Ans1: No it is not my point! I never told about the quality of cams but the "brand name" of the phones which make their "not so good" cameras good.



So you like the cam of N73ME very much because of their company and not K810?



Disc_Junkie said:


> Ans2: I am not talking about the weight, I am talking about it's finish and nice build quality.


Once use the phone and talk!! The phone build quality sucks (not that much) there is a big prob with joystick!!!



Disc_Junkie said:


> Ans3: No I don't think so! I just wrote them in brackets because many people will highlight the words *Music* in a music edition of N73.



Nower days almost nobody (youth) buying the phone without looking there reviews at sites and asking the opinion in the forum's (example this one)..


----------



## krates (May 8, 2009)

Coool said:


> So you like the cam of N73ME very much because of their company and not K810?



K810I is only good in cam because of XENON FLASH and maybe better than n73 in sq rest all phone is crap infront of n73 

N73 is really great VFM.....

only bad point about it was POP-PORT


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2009)

Coool said:


> high end means 40k plus phones??



So u think 8800 is used by more people than 1100 ?

defenitely 1100 is used widely .


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2009)

after my 5800 breaks i am defenitely thinking of switching to sony  . my k750 feels very suited for me .  and from my past experience SONY rules anytime since PS1


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 8, 2009)

Some like Nokia and some like SE...Its just a matter of personal perferences..

Though I feel that no. of people who like Nokia will be more...


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2009)

*disordermagazine.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/sony-ericsson-logo1.jpg





ALL HAIL SONY ERICSSON


----------



## max_demon (May 8, 2009)

*www.codeproject.com/KB/mobile/Symbian_OS_design_faults.aspx


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

max_demon said:


> *www.codeproject.com/KB/mobile/Symbian_OS_design_faults.aspx


so what? Did you face any prob while using?


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

krates said:


> K810I is only good in cam because of XENON FLASH and maybe better than n73 in sq rest all phone is crap infront of n73


yeah. I jst took a random xample.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

endless & pointless argument.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 9, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> You are a clear sony fanboy who treats all other phones except sony for crap .



I got my current girl friend Nokia E51 ! So STFU. She wanted wi-fi and a slim phone.
Am here just for fun.

my dream phone would be iPhone of course, not SE phone.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 9, 2009)

And i do get paid, in the form of donations from my Fans and Google Adsense on my very OWN SE Forum and My SE Flashing Blog.
Day when my team gets Nokias, there shall be Nokia Flashing Blogs.


----------



## max_demon (May 9, 2009)

i wonder what were the epic phones of all time  from both sony ericsson and nokia , i thinks nokia 6600 was for nokia and k750 for se


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I got my current girl friend Nokia E51 ! So STFU. She wanted wi-fi and a slim phone.
> Am here just for fun.
> my dream phone would be iPhone of course, not SE phone.


iphone fanboy!


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

N79 and N82 are the most VFM fones available in the market. SE can't beat them at the moment.


----------



## krates (May 9, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I got my current girl friend Nokia E51 ! So STFU. She wanted wi-fi and a slim phone.
> Am here just for fun.



remember when you bought her the E51 i told you she will become your gf soon


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> A Big No







Coool said:


> So you like the cam of N73ME very much because of their company and not K810?



Nope I never told that! I am just telling this on the basis of other people who likes the phone coz it's "N73".



Coool said:


> Once use the phone and talk!! The phone build quality sucks (not that much) there is a big prob with joystick!!!



I have told only that the build quality is good(it may suck for you). I never opened my mouth to say you about it's joystick and what not.



Coool said:


> Nower days almost nobody (youth) buying the phone without looking there reviews at sites and asking the opinion in the forum's (example this one)..



lol!! Don't think everybody knows about TDF or any other technology forum. Many of friends only knows that Internet=Orkutting!!

And Please clear my doubt, you are a Nokia fan or SE fan?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 9, 2009)

krates said:


> remember when you bought her the E51 i told you she will become your gf soon



but now if i get her SE w705 then.....................


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Nope I never told that! I am just telling this on the basis of other people who likes the phone coz it's "N73".
> I have told only that the build quality is good(it may suck for you). I never opened my mouth to say you about it's joystick and


how can u say that its build quality is good with out using?joystick doesnt comes under its build quality?


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> lol!! Don't think everybody knows about TDF or any other technology forum. Many of friends only knows that Internet=Orkutting!!


so what? I think you never used orkut! There are lot of communitys and forums for every phone!


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> And Please clear my doubt, you are a Nokia fan or SE fan?


im a VFM fanboy


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> so what? I think you never used orkut! There are lot of communitys and forums for every phone!



Most of my friends are there for dating. But you told once you don't do orkutting then
how come you know of *so many communities*??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> im a VFM fanboy



Then what about this 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1106176&postcount=6


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> im a VFM fanboy



In short you can't afford luxury. That's sad. Don't worry one day you will.




rohan_mhtr said:


> Dude cant you read the thread properly , this thread was never about who is the best



Open up, and see the thread Title clearly.* the Nokia VS SE battle
*


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Most of my friends are there for dating.


Then you too join them



Disc_Junkie said:


> But you told once you don't do orkutting then
> how come you know of *so many communities*??



Yup! I hate orkut..I use them for searching communitys!! orkutting is differ point!! Jst open your account and type "N73" in community search box. You'll find 1000s of results!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> how can u say that its build quality is good with out using?joystick doesnt comes under its build quality?



FYI, I have used it!!
Try to understand, I am not telling you about it's Joystick and whatever more features. I am telling you about it's rigid body which is suitable for day to day use.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> Then you too join them



Sorry I don't date! 




Coool said:


> Yup! I hate orkut..I use them for searching communitys!! orkutting is differ point!! Jst open your account and type "N73" in community search box. You'll find 1000s of results!!



Yup I know it but anyways thanks for the info!


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Then what about this
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1106176&postcount=6



I love Nokia more than SE!! But when I buys a mobile, I look for VFM!!


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> In short you can't afford luxury. That's sad. Don't worry one day you will.



I don't need luxury designs with dumb features


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> I love Nokia more than SE!! But when I buys a mobile, I look for VFM!!



I love SE more than Nokia. And yes I too like SE VFM mobiles.


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> FYI, I have used it!!
> Try to understand, I am not telling you about it's Joystick and whatever more features. I am telling you about it's rigid body which is suitable for day to day use.



First you have said that "Nice build quality" and now body quality


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> First you have said that "Nice build quality" and now body quality



I didn't build quality = Stylish. I meant it same as body quality or whatever you call it!!


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> I didn't build quality = Stylish.



Build quality ku stylish nahi kehte hai...Design ku kehthe stylish


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> Build quality ku stylish nahi kehte hai...Design ku kehthe stylish



Jo aap kahe!!


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Jo aap kahe!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


>


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> I don't need luxury designs with dumb features




ROFL ! Most luxury stuff come with performance as default.
They pack the looks, the design, features, power, style. Like A Ferrari.

I am enjoying this 8)8)


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


>


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


>



*djluv.in/board/images/smilies/New%20Smileys%20Part%202/great.gifGreat!!


----------



## girish.g (May 9, 2009)

@disc_junkie
get your facts straight
N73 ME doesnt have the best sound quality, its just loud. it doesnt have the best camera k790i/k810i have the best 3.2 MP cam. N73 doesnt have the best build quality the joystick is the pain in the ass, but its symbian, thats why it sells more, and please stop talking about your noob friends


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ROFL ! Most luxury stuff come with performance as default.
> They pack the looks, the design, features, power, style. Like A Ferrari.
> I am enjoying this 8)8)


then go and buy moto aura
*www.univercell.in/english/pages/user/display?mode=product_details&productId=27734

just costs around 100k and it comes with performance as default as its a luxury mobile with lot of awesome features,power etc.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I got my current girl friend Nokia E51 ! So STFU. She wanted wi-fi and a slim phone.





krates said:


> remember when you bought her the E51 i told you she will become your gf soon





a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> but now if i get her SE w705 then.....................



Toh hum tumhari shaadi mai ayenge.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> then go and buy moto aura
> *www.univercell.in/english/pages/user/display?mode=product_details&productId=27734
> 
> just costs around 100k and it comes with performance as default as its a luxury mobile with lot of awesome features,power etc.



duh, its so cheap.
I would hire the best engineers, researchers, designers from the world to make a phone exclusively for me.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

girish.g said:


> @disc_junkie
> get your facts straight
> N73 ME doesnt have the best sound quality, its just loud. it doesnt have the best camera k790i/k810i have the best 3.2 MP cam. N73 doesnt have the best build quality the joystick is the pain in the ass, *but its symbian, thats why it sells more*, and please stop talking about your noob friends



When did I tell N73 is best?? In fact I laugh when my n00b friends tell about the dumb features(cameras, etc) but I strongly support that the *body quality* is good.
But get one thing right that it is not symbian that leads to large sales of n73. Otherwise Dream on.....


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

girish.g said:


> @disc_junkie
> get your facts straight
> N73 ME doesnt have the best sound quality, its just loud. it doesnt have the best camera k790i/k810i have the best 3.2 MP cam. N73 doesnt have the best build quality the joystick is the pain in the ass, but its symbian, thats why it sells more, and please stop talking about your noob friends



Leave him....First he said => *Build quality is awesome*.. After some argument he said => *That phone is stylish*... And again some argument he said => *Body quality is awesome*....Next he will say: *People buy that phone because of black color*


Some people cannot be changed!!


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> duh, its so cheap.
> I would hire the best engineers, researchers, designers from the world to make a phone exclusively for me.






> In short you can't afford luxury. That's sad. Don't worry one day you will.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

useless argument.


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

ico said:


> useless argument.



haha niaaaa


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 9, 2009)

I am getting bored 
I want gx, imav, arya, goobi and others back in action.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

Mind if I ask a question about the underdogs in this 1337 sony vs nokia battle ?

What are the other companies which come with Symbian Phones except nokia ? I am looking at entry level smartphones and I prefer Symbian 9.x (the current edition) to older edition 8.x and 7.x which were plagued with viruses.

Surely Nokia and Sony aren't the end of the world when it comes to Smartphones ?


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

^ at the moment, Samsung is creating the best high-end fones compared to even Nokia.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I am getting bored
> I want gx, imav, arya, goobi and others back in action.


You forgot amd64 aka dreamcatcher.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 9, 2009)

Coool said:


> Some people cannot be changed!!



You have changed a lot btw!!


----------



## krates (May 9, 2009)

@girish

i have around many points except symbian that N73 proves kicks k810i/k790i a$$


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

ico said:


> ^ at the moment, Samsung is creating the best high-end fones compared to even Nokia.


High End phones sabhi log create karthe hai.
Mai toh kam daam mai smart phones ke bare mai bath kar raha hu


----------



## krates (May 9, 2009)

^ 5320 and e51 by nokia and i450 by samsung is the best cheap offering for now


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

krates said:


> ^ 5320 and e51 by nokia and i450 by samsung is the best cheap offering for now


See ? Only 1 thing by non nokia non SE company...
What are prices btw ?


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> High End phones sabhi log create karthe hai.
> Mai toh kam daam mai smart phones ke bare mai bath kar raha hu


hmm k.

SE doesn't have any Symbian S60 fone as of today (Idou is future). SE had a couple of touch Symbian UIQ fones but as the Symbian platform was unified and went OpenSource, UIQ is dead. So, there is no practical reason to invest in those fones.

Nokia is the top dog if we talk about Symbian smartfones jo ki 'aam aadmi' k liye hai. But when we consider the high-end fones, it is Samsung who is leading the way at the moment.

Older Nokia fones like N72 which have the Symbian OS 8.1, are history and are still in the market just because of the fact that they provide Smartfone capabilities @ low price.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> See ? Only 1 thing by non nokia non SE company...
> What are prices btw ?


All start from around 10K...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

ico said:


> hmm k.
> 
> SE doesn't have any Symbian S60 fone as of today (Idou is future). SE had a couple of touch Symbian UIQ fones but as the Symbian platform was unified and went OpenSource, UIQ is dead. So, there is no practical reason to invest in those fones.



Yeah...



> Nokia is the top dog if we talk about Symbian smartfones jo ki 'aam aadmi' k liye hai. But when we consider the high-end fones, it is Samsung who is leading the way at the moment.



What has samsung got ? what about LG, Motorolla, etc btw ?



> Older Nokia fones like N72 which have the Symbian OS 8.1, are history and are still in the market just because of the fact that they provide Smartfone capabilities @ low price.



Hmm... N72 seems highly popular still. Is it as capable as Symbian 9.x phones ? Or, can I mod it to Symbian 9 ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2009)

I had N70 which is kinddof big brother to N72.....It was capable of all the things that a new symbian os is capable of...except accelerometer softwares...

Just that it was too slow...and screen was not up to the mark


----------



## Coool (May 9, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> What has samsung got ? what about LG, Motorolla, etc btw ?


No low-end phones from samsung,here 11.5k i450 costs... you'll find 1000:1 symbian phones from other companies lol


MetalheadGautham said:


> Hmm... N72 seems highly popular still. Is it as capable as Symbian 9.x phones ? Or, can I mod it to Symbian 9 ?


N70 is kinda ok but N72 sux..


----------



## neerajvohra (May 10, 2009)

Coool said:


> Leave him....First he said => *Build quality is awesome*.. After some argument he said => *That phone is stylish*... And again some argument he said => *Body quality is awesome*....Next he will say: *People buy that phone because of black color*
> 
> 
> Some people cannot be changed!!



Some threads cant be changed.....Nokia vs Sony...etc !!


----------



## max_demon (May 10, 2009)

Serene mobile is the best in terms of style and lluxury


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 10, 2009)

Cmon stop guys , it is wrong comparing a smartphone to a non smartphone . 
End of discussion .  Change of topic , By the way i am buying my 16gb ipod touch tomorrow , any suggestions . I have already paid Rs4000 in advance and have to pay 8k more .


----------



## Coool (May 10, 2009)

^ thats an awesome device..go get it


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 11, 2009)

LOL...Whats going on here?? Dont have the patience to start all over again... I thought it was an N81 vs SE here. The N81 broke or something??


----------



## Tamoghno (May 11, 2009)

SE  = no 3.5 mm + no micro sd = FAIL

Nokia = crappy s40 + crappy symbian signed = FAIL 

Nokia 1202 = no crappy 3.5 mm + no crappy pop port + no crappy s40+ no symbian signed = WIN WIN WIN !!!


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2009)

^^he hehe...good

Anyways max people use mobile for calling and texting only....goodlooking and feature rich mobiles r just to show off....


----------



## ico (May 11, 2009)

lol, MetalheadGautham is a mod.  Congrats bro.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 11, 2009)

Ahh well.. but as usual SE still holds the best sounding phone on the planet. The W995. And surprise surprise, it has a 3.5 mm jack.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 12, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> And surprise surprise, it has a 3.5 mm jack.



Finally !!!!! A year ago my cousin got w960 which was SE top walkman model and yet it did not have any 3.5mm jack . Not to forget my w810 which i had purchased for music for Rs 15500 back then .
Offtopic  BTW  i purchased my new ipod touch 8gb today and the truth is no mobile can even come close to it in multimedia department . I will post some pics soon .


----------



## Tamoghno (May 12, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Offtopic  BTW  i purchased my new ipod touch 8gb today and the truth is no mobile can even come close to it in multimedia department . I will post some pics soon .



First congrats on your new device ! Hope it  your satisfies quest for ultimate sound quality. And be sure to give a comparative review.

Btw , i dont think ipod touch is something worth buying. It may offer incredible sexyness and a great ui , but carrying another device all the time seems a real burden. For example , i always carry my phone in left jeans pocket and  usb drive + earphone + keys + hanky in right pocket. These are things i ALWAYS NEED with me. So its nearly impossible to carry another device with me that i'd like to use all the time . Its ok to carry separate bag for may be a digicam or something once a week , but for something like a music player which i'm gonna use everyday is very inconvenient. Moreover a ipod touch really doesn't do much better than 5800 which i can always carry .Sound quality is arguebly almost same . Video is better than ipod , (will get better once divx player starts supporting s60v5 fully). Browsing is much better in ipod but honestly , lack of wifi hotspot in india kills this possibility while i'm always able to keep connected through cellphone data data plan.
Moreover with new gen phones like omnia hd coming with great sound quality and super incredible amoled screen and native hd and native divx support  , i doubt ipods viability in two three years.


Ps:The views are entirely mine and may not be true for everyone , but i am open to debate.

PPs: i dont have first hand experience with ipod touch , the points are based on using iphone 2g , so correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 13, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> First congrats on your new device ! Hope it  your satisfies quest for ultimate sound quality. And be sure to give a comparative review.
> 
> Btw , i dont think ipod touch is something worth buying. It may offer incredible sexyness and a great ui , but carrying another device all the time seems a real burden. For example , i always carry my phone in left jeans pocket and  usb drive + earphone + keys + hanky in right pocket. These are things i ALWAYS NEED with me. So its nearly impossible to carry another device with me that i'd like to use all the time . Its ok to carry separate bag for may be a digicam or something once a week , but for something like a music player which i'm gonna use everyday is very inconvenient. Moreover a ipod touch really doesn't do much better than 5800 which i can always carry .Sound quality is arguebly almost same . Video is better than ipod , (will get better once divx player starts supporting s60v5 fully). Browsing is much better in ipod but honestly , lack of wifi hotspot in india kills this possibility while i'm always able to keep connected through cellphone data data plan.
> Moreover with new gen phones like omnia hd coming with great sound quality and super incredible amoled screen and native hd and native divx support  , i doubt ipods viability in two three years.
> ...




Dude as i said earlier you are getting it completely wrong . Sound quality , wait a minute .... after using so many phones k750 . w810 , n91 , w960 , w890 , i450 , e8 ,5800 , w950 etc etc some mine , sum of my friends , it is completely baseless to compare a dedicated music players sound to that of a phone no matter how good it is . I dont give a damn for all various ratings like rma , thd etc , the thing that i look and so do most people are
1 : Volume should be loud enough 
2: Audio clearity 
3: Able to differentiate between diff musical instruments 
4:UI
5: Bass , trebble etc .
6: Unmatched sonic experience
Why are all these SE fans are fighting with u ? because you are going on saying that audio quality of n81 is like ipod . Dude i have already compared it with my n81 and also my n91 but it is not close enough . N81 sounds superb , better then my previous i450 but no where near to ipod touch . Reading diff forums makes people  believe something which is not correct . We must have first hand experience . 
Regarding videos in 5800 . Screen size does really matter , and not mush diff in quality povided u use the right converter for touch .I am telling u this after having morethen 6 years of experience using diff phones and their OS.  I have dowloaded sum games for touch and they are as good as psp games !!!! 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECxoS5WwYG8
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XCA5shGJ9Y
Regarding portability , it is just less then half a cm . I had carried n91 earlier and it is equal to 3 times ipod touch to me . Do all the people in the world who have ipods do not carry a phone ? Ask yourself why would they buy it if u can get a good phone phone for the same price .
Regarding browsing , I have a wifi router in my house . My college is fully wif i ( free downloads   ) . Where I live in Navi mumbai there are 5 malls within  5km range and all are wifi enebled . Almost all railway stations in my town are fully wifi capable . India is growing we should grow with it .  You have mentioned so many upcoming phones , again first hand experience is required and not just reading information from net does any good . 
Now why have I written such a big post . Just to tell that there are many others reading these threads and they are greatly influenced by it . So we must post carefully . Anyway i would post sum pics , this may change your mind towards a broader aspect .

 .


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2009)

+1 dedicated music player or dedicated camera are always better in every sense

but it would be good if my phone can do a bit more then calling


----------



## Tamoghno (May 13, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Dude as i said earlier you are getting it completely wrong . Sound quality , wait a minute .... after using so many phones k750 . w810 , n91 , w960 , w890 , i450 , e8 ,5800 , w950 etc etc some mine , sum of my friends , it is completely baseless to compare a dedicated music players sound to that of a phone no matter how good it is . I dont give a damn for all various ratings like rma , thd etc , the thing that i look and so do most people are
> 1 : Volume should be loud enough
> 2: Audio clearity
> 3: Able to differentiate between diff musical instruments
> ...



i dont know what ingrediants god used while making your ear , but HONESTLY , i dont find ipods to be much different than n81, n85 or 5800. I never said n81 is much better , i told that apart from loudness , there is not much noticeable difference and n81's player is more capable(in terms of feature) . Wait , i think i'm not the only one read these reviews-

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5800_xpressmusic-review-308p6.php

they even did a comparative study between all phones including iphone , and found 5800 to be superior.

*www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/nokia-5800-xpressmusic-sound-quality-410066/index3.html

now this is not just another forum , this is head-fi , most knowledgable forum about sound quality in internet.

Virtually every comparative review by any respectable reviewer including gsmarena , mobile-review etc said that 5800 is better than iphone(ipod touch is identical to iphone)

But that aside , do you honestly think that sound quality is the reason people prefer ipod ? I dont think so , why ? Most people who buy ipod use that crappy white earbuds that comes with it and never bothers to change it , do you really believe that all the people who use that crappy earphone give a damn about sound quality ? No way. Its not sound quality , its the cool factor that sells ipod . Besides if sound quality was important cowon would have been number one player , not apple.



> Why are all these SE fans are fighting with u ?



dont give a damn to those fanboys. its impossible to atgue with people with no logic whatsover. sony fanboys are worse than apple fanboy.



> because you are going on saying that audio quality of n81 is like ipod . Dude i have already compared it with my n81 and also my n91 but it is not close enough . N81 sounds superb , better then my previous i450 but no where near to ipod touch . Reading diff forums makes people  believe something which is not correct . We must have first hand experience .



i have first hand experience .i used to use ipod 5th gen. it was relevant because sound quality of 6630 sucked , after that thing died , i upgraded to 5700 , which was worse than ipod , but was good enough for me that i never bothered buying another ipod. .but 5800 is so close to ipod in sound quality that i dont even consider ipods anymore. 



> Regarding videos in 5800 . Screen size does really matter , and not mush diff in quality povided u use the right converter for touch .I am telling u this after having morethen 6 years of experience using diff phones and their OS.



again its not  about quality , its about convenience . in ipod i must convert it (tedious process) to be able to see it. Most of the time i watch movies only once . Isn't it tiresome to convert a whole movie to see it only once ? 
In a phone , i just copy the divx avi files in mem card and when i'm done watching it , just delete and copy another movie. 5800's divx support is not great right now though it will hopefully change soon.



> I have dowloaded sum games for touch and they are as good as psp games !!!!
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECxoS5WwYG8
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XCA5shGJ9Y



valid point . agree . but saying its par with psp is a bit too much . anyway , its plenty good.
if 5800 truely sucks at anything then its gaming. i am yet to find a game that runs smoothly.
btw, n85 with ngage is also nice , looks beautiful in that amoled screen.



> Regarding portability , it is just less then half a cm . I had carried n91 earlier and it is equal to 3 times ipod touch to me . Do all the people in the world who have ipods do not carry a phone ? Ask yourself why would they buy it if u can get a good phone phone for the same price .


different people , different tastes. i actually couldn't use my ipod as much as my phones. i have ONLY TWO POCKETS IN MY JEANS AND AMONG THAT ONE IS EXCLUSIVELY RESERVED FOR MY CELLPHONE. So i am left with a single pocket to carry earphone , keys , hanky etc. Ipod and keys in one pocket ? No way! It may be nice to carry ipod in pouch once or twice a week , but not everyday , at least for me.


----------



## Tamoghno (May 13, 2009)

> Regarding browsing , I have a wifi router in my house . My college is fully wif i ( free downloads   ) . Where I live in Navi mumbai there are 5 malls within  5km range and all are wifi enebled . Almost all railway stations in my town are fully wifi capable . India is growing we should grow with it .  You have mentioned so many upcoming phones , again first hand experience is required and not just reading information from net does any good .


you are blessed . in my small city , the ONLY place wity wifi known to me the engineering college(not my college ). I thought all coffee day had wifi ,  but when i went to local coffee day and after ordering coffee i asked for wifi, they were like ''what kind of coffee is that''.
Btw , almosr Every smartphone since n80 have wifi.



> Now why have I written such a big post . Just to tell that there are many others reading these threads and they are greatly influenced by it . So we must post carefully . Anyway i would post sum pics , this may change your mind towards a broader aspect .



i actually liked your post , most fanboy here are like xxx is best because it have xyz , its nice to see someone actualli putting valid point.

BTW , WHEN i was searching for 5800 vs ipod sound quality in google , this thread came in top 10 results !


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 13, 2009)

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w995-review-329p5.php

Well, dunno if i see right, but this phone is probably the best sounding phone in the market right now if I am not wrong and the stats dont lie. Even the K850 beat the N81 in the gsmarena tests, so i prefer saying that the K850 sounds better. You have no idea about facts and keep saying that SE fanboys blah blah.. fact is, you dont have facts. Period.


----------



## Tamoghno (May 13, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> *www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w995-review-329p5.php
> 
> Well, dunno if i see right, but this phone is probably the best sounding phone in the market right now if I am not wrong and the stats dont lie. Even the K850 beat the N81 in the gsmarena tests, so i prefer saying that the K850 sounds better. You have no idea about facts and keep saying that SE fanboys blah blah.. fact is, you dont have facts. Period.



I never said 5800 IS THE BEST . i said it is AMONG THE BESTS  , and possibly BETTER THAN IPHONE , Also i am not only stating about gsmarena only , ALL  WEBSITES i have seen have said 5800 is better than iphone. In case of k850i ,not everybody said the same.

Now  please STFU and enjoy your c905's photos on its awesome screen.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 14, 2009)

Tamoghno said:


> i dont know what ingrediants god used while making your ear , but HONESTLY , i dont find ipods to be much different than n81, n85 or 5800. I never said n81 is much better , i told that apart from loudness , there is not much noticeable difference and n81's player is more capable(in terms of feature) . Wait , i think i'm not the only one read these reviews-
> 
> *www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5800_xpressmusic-review-308p6.php
> 
> ...



Dude you are looking like a fanboy to me , i dont know if i should laugh or worry. This thread was all about nokia vs SE now you are making it nokia vs ipod . I have told you once and again i am telling you , dont just gather imformation through web by reading diff forums and sites , you should have first hand experience . By the way i am concluding that you dont. 5800 is definately better then iphone but not better then ipod in terms of sound quality no matter what u read . Its like few days ago i posted to ask sound quality  of  i450 and u know what happened , exactly there isnt one web site on net which has mentioned the problems of i450 in sound quality but head over to user opinion section in gsmarena section and u will find out . 
Dude u think people buy ipod for being cool and not for sound qualiyty , then u havent used one . I have used cowan d2 for 3 months and it is better then ipod 1g and not 2g if you use high end headphones . Anyway ipod is a better advrtised product then d2 and hence many prefer ipod over it .
If you were somewhere near Mumbai i could have showed you all ipod touch , 5800 and n81 and you could compare them all . Videos dont take much time and you can convert them just while copying to ipod though itunes . I am trying to convince you the facts but instead you are arguing on the same topic again and again , then whats the difference between you and the other SE fans who have argued in this thread . 
By the way whats your age cause i think i am fighting with a kid here !!! Anyway post some pics of your 5800 so i am sure that your fighting is genuine .


----------



## dhanusaud (May 14, 2009)

ya guys, I love neither nokia nor SE, if they there isn't Symbian OS. 
Symbian OS no less 9.1 rocks for me. You may say I am S60 addict


----------



## k4ce (May 14, 2009)

@ rohan_mhtr & Tamoghno, bout the ipod vs the rest thingy , i do agree that cowon and iriver can really upstage an ipod , but why do ipods still sell ?....cool factor , maybe ... for me its the  Interface ... i'm so somfortable wid my ipod click wheel that i still use my 2gb nano to listen to music rather than my 5320 wid 8gb memory ( and thrice as many songs) ... there is nothing cool bout a second gen ipod nano but i don care .... so i think u ppl shudnt be generalising


----------



## Tamoghno (May 15, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> Dude you are looking like a fanboy to me , i dont know if i should laugh or worry. This thread was all about nokia vs SE now you are making it nokia vs ipod . I have told you once and again i am telling you , dont just gather imformation through web by reading diff forums and sites , you should have first hand experience . By the way i am concluding that you dont. 5800 is definately better then iphone but not better then ipod in terms of sound quality no matter what u read . Its like few days ago i posted to ask sound quality  of  i450 and u know what happened , exactly there isnt one web site on net which has mentioned the problems of i450 in sound quality but head over to user opinion section in gsmarena section and u will find out .
> Dude u think people buy ipod for being cool and not for sound qualiyty , then u havent used one . I have used cowan d2 for 3 months and it is better then ipod 1g and not 2g if you use high end headphones . Anyway ipod is a better advrtised product then d2 and hence many prefer ipod over it .
> If you were somewhere near Mumbai i could have showed you all ipod touch , 5800 and n81 and you could compare them all . Videos dont take much time and you can convert them just while copying to ipod though itunes . I am trying to convince you the facts but instead you are arguing on the same topic again and again , then whats the difference between you and the other SE fans who have argued in this thread .
> By the way whats your age cause i think i am fighting with a kid here !!! Anyway post some pics of your 5800 so i am sure that your fighting is genuine .



Wow , this is getting too hot !

You got it wrong dude, i never meant it to be ipod vs nokia , i just cited an example with ipod touch vs 5800. What i wanted to talk about is convergence device vs dedicated device. Dedicated device always should have upper hand in one way or another , nokia n810 will blow away ipod touch in browsing just like any digicam will make n86's camera bite dust or psp will kill anything at gaming.what i wanted to talk about is viability of carrying a separate device , like a digicam , or a internet tablet (or an ipod ) just for the sake of small quality improvement at most cases. Remember , not everybody have senses like you . i am saying again , i dont believe people who use stock earphone with iPod have any sense of quality but unfortunately most people fall into that catagory. Anything like convenience , simplicity, itunes, cool factor , ui but quality is reason behind ipods success. 

I thought you understood by now that i usually dont bluff about things i dont know. I told that i already used to ipod 5th gen along with nokia 6630 because 6630 had poor sound quality and listening few albums means i'd be left with low battery warning for the rest of the day. So saying i dont know how ipod sound is not right. I currently dont own ipod but my friend use a ipod classic 80gb 5.5th gen, icompared n81  and 5800 with his ipod , my judgment is based on that. I also compared n81 with older iphone 2g. 

About gathering info from forum , yes i do it. And i am still not convinced that it is wrong. Just that you need to find the right forum.i dont remember anyone except you in digit forum owned i450 , so how can you expect correct judgment ? But had you asked in a forum where people actually owned i450 , you probably got correct answer.
And dont underestimate head-fi forum . That is not casual forum like digit. People there are hardcore music lover and i'm pretty sure many people there are more knowledgable that you and me.

About the picture , i will upload it soon . Actually i need to upload my whole collection for a thread in another forum . I'll post the link here after i upload.


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2009)

one idea struck my mind.....y not have a good touch screen phone with good cam capability (something like samsung  models have or Idou will give) and that small ipod shuffle 3th gen of 4 gb *compareindia.in.com/media/product/2009/mar/apple_ipod_shuffle_3rd_s.jpg..

carrying a cam is a bulky thing...but carrying a ipod is very easy only 10gms..


----------



## dhanusaud (May 15, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> one idea struck my mind.....y not have a good touch screen phone with good cam capability (something like samsung  models have or Idou will give) and that small ipod shuffle 3th gen of 4 gb *compareindia.in.com/media/product/2009/mar/apple_ipod_shuffle_3rd_s.jpg..
> 
> carrying a cam is a bulky thing...but carrying a ipod is very easy only 10gms..



whatever you say but I hate ipod. it sucks for me. there are many ways to get music output than ipod 

No matter if it is more than 10gms.


----------



## Tamoghno (May 15, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> one idea struck my mind.....y not have a good touch screen phone with good cam capability (something like samsung  models have or Idou will give) and that small ipod shuffle 3th gen of 4 gb *compareindia.in.com/media/product/2009/mar/apple_ipod_shuffle_3rd_s.jpg..
> 
> carrying a cam is a bulky thing...but carrying a ipod is very easy only 10gms..



Umm , actually its nearly impossiblle to put a nice camera in reasonably thick phones. A good camera needs bigger sensor(physically bigger , not in megapixel) , and to cover bigger sensor with light it needs some space between lens and sensor , a physically bigger lense and a larger aparture opening size. Which will make a cellphone quite thick and heavy and costly(good lense are actually quite costly) . Even if you look at digicam world , slimmer cameras like nikon's s series or sony's t series perform worse than other camera. Just putting more megapixel in cameras may actually do more harm. N86 tried to solve atleast one of the problem by making the aparture larger and result is evident .

On the other hand , to make a nice mp3 player , all a phone needs to do is put a nice dsp chip ,like those used in ipods , in a cellphone mainboard. So it is not practically that hard compared to put a camera in cellphone.


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2009)

I agree that cam can not be as good but video recording is good in mobile...putting a dsp chip will make sound it good but again u have to put ur headphones which I hate(specially the cord all around my head)...
And there is limitation for speaker  in mobile.

BTW anyone used A2DP thing....hows the sound effect....any recommendation with price

And I not a bigg fan of apple..just a fan of their design and innovative products


----------



## Coool (May 15, 2009)

So, Still The war is on


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 15, 2009)

Btw, about the N86. The variable aperture is only beneficial in low light conditions. The aperture is generally f/2.4 in daylight and doesnt provide massive increase in quality. Check out the sample pics, the Innov8 is still the best in business.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 15, 2009)

Check out the A2dp headsets from SE. Namely the ds220/200, they are the best. You wont get a cool next sling style, but with a 3.5 mm jack and easy portability, it does the job. Best of the lot in quality.


----------



## Tamoghno (May 15, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Btw, about the N86. The variable aperture is only beneficial in low light conditions. The aperture is generally f/2.4 in daylight and doesnt provide massive increase in quality.



Thanks for my daily dose of laughter. It came late , but is great. I am thinking of making this coment my siggy , what do you think ?


About a2dp ,  i tried moto s9 . Sound is not very bad , but i they are heavy (after all they need a battery), and after an hour or two my ear started aching. In ear(like ep830) Earplugs are way more comfortable for long use.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2009)

@Dreamcatcher...thanks for ur recommendations...I was really searching for SE once only

@Tamoghno y do u have to post all things double


----------



## Tamoghno (May 16, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> @Tamoghno y do u have to post all things double



Sorry , my edge connection is unstable so after i hit submit , it showed page not available. I've deleted the double comment.

I dont agree there is any limitation in mobile speakers , i mean just look at those chinsee handsets . They are insane. Ha ha. I wish i could put one of those on 5800.

And about video quality . I agree video resolution is good enough , but have you noticed the audio quality in those videos ? The only phone with acceptable audio was original n93(not i model) which afair is only phone till date with stereo microphone. Just watch those omnia hd videos , samsung had to edit audio part to hide that original audio.also notice how even the most slightest shake makes the video woobly. No wonder each and every video cam on market came with optical image stabilization.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2009)

^^^ really...do those chineese handset have good sound...or ur talking abt volume...and those 5 speakers around them...

actually they r not capable enough to play beats and effects...just sounds like our age old cassette players...
did u hear samsung LG sound with those DNIse or DTS certified ones.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2009)

LG arena has stereo recording at 700kbps
5800 has stereo 1500kbps

but yes they are rare...max are mono only


----------



## Tamoghno (May 16, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> LG arena has stereo recording at 700kbps
> 5800 has stereo 1500kbps
> 
> but yes they are rare...max are mono only



Man you are a spec sheet whore !

Its not about bitrate or anything , its about the sound that those microphone picks up . Most of the time the are omni directional , so picks all noise around and miss sound from subject. Most companies dont even bother putting a separate microphone , the just utilise phone's microphone we use while calling. N93 on the other hand used a separate stereo microphone. You could actually sense the direction of the sound while playback. No other phine in my knowledge could do that since then. 

Dont talk about 5800's audio capability. I recorded a video of toy train last sunday, i could hear my own breathing but hardly any sound of the train.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 16, 2009)

Really dide, you are the one who makes me laugh. By variable aperture, the N86 supports aperture from f/2.4-4.8 where as most phones have a fixed aperture of f/2.4. In low light conditions with an high aperture more light is allowed to enter resulting in better and less pixellated pics. In bright conditions, i really doubt how the N86 would use its variable aperture to any effect and how it makes for crisper photos. The only advantage the N86 will have is in challenging light conditions where the aperture plays a better role. 

Empty pitchers sound much, as they say.

ooh please make this your siggy, at least people will know that you dont know a **** about photography.


----------



## Tamoghno (May 16, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> Really dide, you are the one who makes me laugh. By variable aperture, the N86 supports aperture from f/2.4-4.8 where as most phones have a fixed aperture of f/2.4. In low light conditions with an high aperture more light is allowed to enter resulting in better and less pixellated pics. In bright conditions, i really doubt how the N86 would use its variable aperture to any effect and how it makes for crisper photos. The only advantage the N86 will have is in challenging light conditions where the aperture plays a better role.
> 
> Empty pitchers sound much, as they say.
> 
> ooh please make this your siggy, at least people will know that you dont know a **** about photography.



       

you really wanna fight ? ha ha ha ha .
go have a nice sleep , you need it cause its good for brain .


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 16, 2009)

I really dont, coz i dont fight with fact-less and gullible people.


----------

